# Have i learnt anything? Or have I just made a fool of myself again LoL



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Dec 26, 2011)

Well the title says it ... here are my thoughts on the straight punch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDfEeyNUnzo&list=UUVDGtuSS3YIU89vvBUM2TgA&feature=plcp


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, Im going to be very critical now, so if you dont like that, please look away now

Your shoulders are hunched up, meaning you are holding tension and therefore restricting the flow in your punch. It  is sometimes good to 'round your shoulders', but it is obvious you are holding a huge amount of tension. This is shown in the weakness of the punch

You are hitting too low - this will put a lot of strain on your joints (because all of the force is impacting back onto your elbow as opposed to your body)

You should not hit a bag like that using a fixed stance (use a wallbag if anything). If your opponent moves, you need to move. You will end up hurting your wrists because the bag could swing back at an awkward angle. If you watch a boxer working a bag, he moves his body to the angle the bag travels at (or has a partner holding the bag for him)

Generally the video was frustrating to watch - like a bad David Blaine, unsure of what he is trying to tell the audience. My advice is to go and watch a Master Wong youtube vid, and you will see what I mean about presentation


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmm okay Thank you for the input.


----------



## wingchunner (Dec 27, 2011)

I looked at several of your youtube videos.  Nothing I saw was absolutely horrible.  I do see many things that can be fixed.

In your punching, you really need to squeeze the elbows in towards the centerline and not turn your shoulders when you punch.  You need to focus on this and practice it without trying to create power.  Your stance is a bit too wide if your stance is like your SNT form.  Even with your arms in a guard position, you should not turn your shoulders.


 If you are in USA, I could point you to someone who could help you.  If not, let me know.  Email me:  wingchunner@yahoo.com


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah i have felt myself slipping a lot, havent been able to practice at all recently , naa im not in the USA. But im seriously considering travelling to somewhere for atleast a month and studying under an instructor.


----------



## Domino (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New Year !
The main things I think of is the tighest fist you can at the end of the punch for the snap, driving the punch concentrating on your elbows... not the fist 
Also the punch doesn't have to make the arm so straight, can damage your elbow.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jan 6, 2012)

happy new year to you ...  isn't it all about getting full extension while keeping the entire arm relaxed?


----------



## Domino (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't like full extension, somewhere before it for me and it also leaves you exposed in a way.
Also, thought this was how you could develop 'tennis elbow' or risk hyper extension.


----------



## mograph (Jan 6, 2012)

You are way too tense throughout the exercise. Relaxing the arm but tensing your body doesn't make any sense. And why are you craning your head forward? That's just another source of tension. Tension is over-commitment -- it slows you down, making you unable to change tactics quickly.


----------



## onthechin (Jan 17, 2012)

ok let me say right now...that is NOT some guy who's actually thinking about hitting  a guy who may be hitting back. This whole thing about WC...learn WC then fight a boxer...that would mean you could use your empty hands (versus his gloved hands) and you should wipe the floor with him. If you can't there's something wrong...(unless you chose a very good boxer)


----------



## Domino (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree you're right but timing, footwork and speed can be quite tricky I guess for most people.
Bridge and follow the jab whilst looking for the other opponents hand is something I need to work on and pressure test.


----------

